# Puppets War: 'Star Gate' Egyptian Heads



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Edit 2: Two more New ones added!

Just spotted these Star Gate inspired 'Horus' heads that are going to be comming soon from Puppets War:










Now to make an army of Jafar.... or convert some Thousand Sons. or maybe some Necrons...




























Well heres some more to ponder over... Anyone else wanting to sing 'Iron Snake' now after seeing that first one? lol























Apis and Bast heads now added!


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

They would look nice as pre heresy thousand sons heads.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

They are nice renders but the problem with all these heads the third party workshops put out is always the same ,they are a single element and dont match the rest of the model they are designed to convert,a marine is more than his helmet,i want a uniform look all the way from his head to his feet.

That said they do look nice but i think if they were narrower they would work better as eldar helmets or even tau.


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

eldar star eagle helmets maybe?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

jams said:


> eldar star eagle helmets maybe?


yes!!, that could work,i was thinking head swap for eldar guardian jet bikes as the pilots look terrible out of the box or an alternative head for a corsair unit.
Maybe a swooping hawk type unit using scourge wings on guardian bodies?

either way would suit eldar more than marines in my opinion.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

You know... depending on the size, they might make decent Necron Lychguard heads- Would make that command squad a bit more distinctive.


----------



## whiplash308 (Jan 14, 2009)

I agree with B&K. A marine is much more than just a helmet. 

....but having a badass helmet certainly helps! I totally love these.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Deneris said:


> You know... depending on the size, they might make decent Necron Lychguard heads- Would make that command squad a bit more distinctive.


Exactly what I was thinking. I like the skull style heads, but come on- These just drip badass from every crevice.

That said, these are definitely going to be awesome for Eldar helmets, in particular, swooping hawks or jetbikes, even War Walkers (Even though no one uses WWs any more. Damn shame, they are an awesome model)

I also see them as being good for Shining Spears (Another unit you never see), or wraithguard heads.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

These look really nice, though i do hope they follow it up with some other components to make the rest of the marine more egyption feeling. It feels like they should have swooping sculpted shoulder guards and greaves to go with them.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Added three more head types they've just released pictures off.

After seeing the first new one... really bad urge to start whistling 'I.. am... Iron Snake'. lol.


----------



## Inari82 (Dec 6, 2011)

Oh I'm loving these. While I'm not running any lynchguard anytime soon, I think having the crypteks or lords being all different would be amazing.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

...ah Jackle head....AHHHH YAHHHH. I wounder if they sell em in sets of 100?


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

The top two I'm not liking much, but the bottom two look interesting.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Head number 2 (Looks like a refugee from Cobra, in GI Joe) might look good on Anrakyr's Pyrrian Eternals... at the very least, make them easier to pick out from the "average" Immortals.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Deneris said:


> Head number 2 (Looks like a refugee from Cobra, in GI Joe) might look good on Anrakyr's Pyrrian Eternals... at the very least, make them easier to pick out from the "average" Immortals.


Cobra alalalalallalala.


----------



## whiplash308 (Jan 14, 2009)

I can't handle all of that awesomeness! I sense ideas for some Tzeentchy terminators. >


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Eagle ones might look good on Sanguinary guard. They already have the whole "feathers" thing going on, and anything would be an improvement over the current "Death Mask" faces which are god-awful.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

I wounder if the heads look better one marines or necrons.... only one way to find out.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

These would be pretty interesting on Necron Lords and Overlords. The lower castes of Necron society wold not have access to such cool things. But if I'm going to use them, I want the staff weapons from Star Gate too, to model as alternate Staffs of Light.


----------



## LordOfAbsolution (Jul 22, 2009)

the second heads look like they could be used for necrons the most, maybe a thousand sons for the others but like B&K said, it would be hard to add it in to a unit and make it look right.


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

Nice concepts...unfortunately they are just renders...what will the actual sculpts look like in terms of quality and detail?


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Added on two more, Apis and Bast heads.

The Apis head may be good for Minotaur SM chars....


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

The Anubis heads would be good for Space Wolfs I think, and the Horus head (Top one) should be a little longer in the beak I think. Just my thoughts.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

OK, now we're getting into some 1ksons shit.


----------



## Desolatemm (Feb 2, 2008)

I second the star eagles! :laugh:


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

OIIIIIIO said:


> The Anubis heads would be good for Space Wolfs I think, and the Horus head (Top one) should be a little longer in the beak I think. Just my thoughts.


sorry but those look nothing like space wolf material and its clearly a jackal head. or at least to me..

but to each their own i gues,


----------



## Rameses (Aug 21, 2011)

With the Bastet (IE: Cat style head) I could really dig them on Eldar if scaled right.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

I can see those eagle heads on Terminator squads/Honour guard


----------

